# Weather Channel



## PolyPlowBoss (Dec 12, 2007)

What is the most popular weather channel? I use Accuweather, but they never seem to have the weather right! I've been looking for a better solution.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

www.weatherunderground.com


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

I use NOAA & weather.com most of the time. If those fail me, which they did last night, I toss in the cards & push all night for 3 days.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

Here is a list I always use but rely most on NOAA and weatherbug

NWS
local news
www.weatherbug.com - Like this site also!!
www.accuweather.com
www.weatherunderground.com
www.intellicast.com


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.noaa.gov/ - they seem to have the best weather reports out there IMHO


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

www. NOAA.gov or weather bug


----------



## PolyPlowBoss (Dec 12, 2007)

It appears that www. NOAA.gov seems to the most accurate. There are no frills though, which isn't necessarily a bad thing. Thanks for all of the links guys.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

intellicast.com 

Try them out too.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I watch the local weather guy. He's wrong most of the time so what ever he says I do the opposite:angry:!


----------

